# trailer size



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I was just wondering what size trailer every 1 has. I have a 4 horse goose neck with living quarters. But i work at a stable so i use theres too for when i trailer horses to sell that we trained. But a few parents of children i instrut that have there own ponies wanted to see what most people have and i told them it depens on the show circuit so they wanted to alarpund so im gona put up this pole for them


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

we just sold my four horse slant load. It was too big. We only hauled more than two horses in it once or twice. I am planning on buying a 2 horse slant load this year a the Quarter Horse Congress...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 3 horse angle load, but there is no option for three!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I have a 3 horse angle load, but there is no option for three!


 sorry i think i was brain dead when i made this


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha no worries :]


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

this is what happens 3 days after i get a consusion


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a older 3 horse slant load bumper pull with a dressing room.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Up here I haven`t realy seen a lot of 3 horse slant loads.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Technically I have a 2 horse slant, but I've put 6 minis in there before haha 

I also had a 3 horse slant but it was totaled in a roll over  I hope to have another some day...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Three horse slant load with 7'0" ceilings, living quarters and full tack room. It is HUGE but great for shows!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

3 horse slant with dressing room.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a larger stock trailer that will hold 4 full grown quarters with room, but you _could_ squeeze in 2 more if you tried I haven't but I know someone with a similar trailer that has... Great for hauling green horses that don't know how to tie or load. Makes it easy on them.


----------



## Norcal (May 19, 2009)

I have a 3H slant goosenck with dressing room (use for overnights). It is a warmblood model as I have a large appaloosa that needs the extra height and larger divider area.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I have two stock trailers that have carried up to four horses each, and a three horse slant-load with a tack room. But with the slant load, I took out all of the dividers and have hauled four horses (two 15-16hh, and two <14hh).


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

3 horse gn with dressing room and rear tack.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

show trailer holds 4, stock trailer holds 8 comfortably, prolly more.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a 2 horse with living quarters. We have lots of friends with larger trailers we could borrow if we needed to take everyone someplace.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

we just have an ordinary 2 horse float, we have 6 horses but we usually only tow 1, sometimes 2.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

3H slant with front dressing room and tack.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a two horse bumper pull with a tack area under the mangers. Nothing fancy, but it gets Twende where I need him.


----------

